# Savage Axis Youth 7mm-08



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Selling a used Savage Axis Youth chambered in a 7mm-08. The scope is a Bushnell 3x9. The gun has had very minimal use. The gun is approximately 6 years old. $350. No trades. Item is located in West Jordan. You can text me @ 435-six six nine-2137. Thanks for looking.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My son has that exact rifle, except we put a Vortex on it. Someone better get this... they are tack drivers!

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

DallanC said:


> My son has that exact rifle, except we put a Vortex on it. Someone better get this... they are tack drivers!
> 
> -DallanC


Yup, my daughter has one that’s a 243 with that same bushnell scope. They are great shooting guns especially for kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> My son has that exact rifle, except we put a Vortex on it. Someone better get this... they are tack drivers!
> 
> -DallanC


I honestly don't have room in any one of my three safes to stuff another long gun in. I think I'm finished buying firearms for a while.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Agree with the shoot-ability mentioned above. I picked one up for my daughter in 6.8mm-06. Fits her smaller hands real well.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I still have another one in the same caliber. My son smashed a bull with it at 500 yards last year. They are great shooting guns.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

legacy said:


> I still have another one in the same caliber. My son smashed a bull with it at 500 yards last year. They are great shooting guns.


We ran across some cows, I had a mentor tag for him... he dropped to his knee and took aim. Cows were 340 yards out... I looked at him, looked at them... started to say "this is probably a bad idea" when KAPOW his gun goes off. _THWAP_

/shrug lol










Seriously...someone buy that gun ASAP!

-DallanC


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Here’s my sons bull from last year that he killed with his Axis. 500 yards.


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

SOLD! Thanks guys!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------

